# Do tubed cigars need to be kept in a humidor.



## BefriendedbyBolivar (Mar 24, 2009)

I currently don't have a humidor to hand, but I have a few tubed cigars. Do they need to be kept humid? I wouldn't have thought so as they are in a sealed tube, but I though it best to ask.

Cheers lads


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Josh,

I've always placed all of my cigars in my humidor including tubed ones but since I had never left any out to see what would happen I looked it up on cigaradvisor.com Cigar Advisor - Storing Tubo Cigars

According to them tubes are not air tight and should be placed in a humidor or they will dry out eventually (a few days) but if you don't have a humidor you can use tupperware and a slightly damp paper towel or slice of apple or leave them in the bathroom where there is a natural humdity and this will keep them quite a while.

By the way,I just saw a humidor at cigarsinternational.com for $39.95 that looked pretty decent.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

100%, without a doubt, no way around it.. Yes.

Any and all cigars need to be placed in a humidor for long term storage.

Tubes are not air tight. Coffins will not retain endless humidity control. Eventually it will lose it's self kept moisture/humidity and begin to dry out.

If it's a Cigar, it needs to be stored.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, it's been said already - yes. Think about it like this... not even your humidor retains all it's humidity. Even it leaks! Tubes are also not 100% airtight.


Rev.


----------



## Chopper (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes. I picked up a little humipouch from my local store for free and put my cigars in a tupperware container.

That is what I would recommend you do.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

longburn said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> I've always placed all of my cigars in my humidor including tubed ones but since I had never left any out to see what would happen I looked it up on cigaradvisor.com Cigar Advisor - Storing Tubo Cigars
> 
> According to them tubes are not air tight and should be placed in a humidor or they will dry out eventually (a few days) but if you don't have a humidor you can use tupperware and a slightly damp paper towel or slice of apple or leave them in the bathroom where there is a natural humdity and this will keep them quite a while..


:tpd:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Josh,
I just pulled an older Davidoff out of a tube that has been in there for awhile, Davidoff tubes are ceder lined with a cork seal....
It had mold on it !


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

oh that Davidoff was in a purchase I made last week. 
I un-tube all my cigars, then place in the humidor.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> oh that Davidoff was in a purchase I made last week.
> I un-tube all my cigars, then place in the humidor.


:tpd: I always remove mine from their tubes as well, glass or metal it doesn't matter. As for metal tubes though, I've read so many stories of mold when opened.

Rev.


----------



## Moofer (Jul 7, 2015)

Cigars don't have to be kept in a humidor, however they will need to be re humidified in one for "at least" 2 weeks prior smoking, it is recommended to store them carefully though to prevent foreign contaminants to prevent mould or bug infestation. I have a Humidor, that I keep fully stocked with cigars that are kept in tubes or a sealed plastic container, each of which I will inspect before adding to the Humidor, as I don't want to infect the ones in the Humidor.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Moofer said:


> Cigars don't have to be kept in a humidor, however they will need to be re humidified in one for "at least" 2 weeks prior smoking...


I'm not sure where you heard this , but it's false. Cigars need to be kept in a humidor to ensure they don't dry out. Once they've dried out, they will not taste the same , or taste much at all.

To the OP, don't buy a cheapo humidor from CI. They are poorly constructed pieces of junk. Instead, get a Boveda pack and an airtight food storage container. That will work plenty well for you with zero hassle at very low cost.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> :tpd: I always remove mine from their tubes as well, glass or metal it doesn't matter. As for metal tubes though, I've read so many stories of mold when opened.
> 
> Rev.


Add me to that same experience. "oh pretty tubes.... oh man green mold all over them". That was in a box that still had the cello wrap on it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm not sure where you heard this , but it's false. Cigars need to be kept in a humidor to ensure they don't dry out. Once they've dried out, they will not taste the same , or taste much at all.
> 
> To the OP, don't buy a cheapo humidor from CI. They are poorly constructed pieces of junk. Instead, get a Boveda pack and an airtight food storage container. That will work plenty well for you with zero hassle at very low cost.


To piggyback this.....tubos give some the idea they are humidity controlled....they aren't. Remember those Gurkha Tubos with the melted wax....they gave the illusion of being 'sealed' at a safe RH and I remember some guys thought they were good to go and put them on their desks exposed to sunlight only to try to smoke it a year later and it was like Kellogs Frosted Flake Tobacco.

Tubos cost extra usually and I don't buy tubos...I just put some cello on em and cut off the ends and volia'....stick it in the humidor and save money for more cigars.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Cigary said:


> I just put some cello on em and cut off the ends and volia'....stick it in the humidor and save money for more cigars.


This is what I have been doing for my singles drawers


----------



## Kim Raymond Kowalczyk (Oct 2, 2017)

sboyajian said:


> 100%, without a doubt, no way around it.. Yes.
> 
> Any and all cigars need to be placed in a humidor for long term storage.
> 
> ...


I have been reading this thread but didn't see or missed anything about using a Food Saver to vacuum seal cigars.

What if you bought tubed cigars and vacuum sealed them like with a Food Saver? Could that preserve their freshness any longer?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kim Raymond Kowalczyk said:


> I have been reading this thread but didn't see or missed anything about using a Food Saver to vacuum seal cigars.
> 
> What if you bought tubed cigars and vacuum sealed them like with a Food Saver? Could that preserve their freshness any longer?


How long are you looking to keep them out of proper storage? My advice is run to Wal-Mart grab a piece of Tupperware, order a couple boveda from Amazon, put the cigars and the packs in the Tupperware. Good for a year at least. Just need to keep track of the boveda drying out

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Vacuum sealing is airtight and will retain the humidity indefinitely.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

blackrabbit said:


> Vacuum sealing is airtight and will retain the humidity indefinitely.


I would beg to differ...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Gentlemen, let me just add that there seems to be a great deal of misinformation on this thread. Cigars, tubed or not, need to be kept in a humidor. We can differ about the perfect RH, but not the need for a constant humidity.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Even airtight tups and coolers need to be burped every now and then. Vac seal might work for a temp storage solution.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Anyone ever vacuum sealed a bag of potato chips? They kinda quit being "chips"


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Anyone ever vacuum sealed a bag of potato chips? They kinda quit being "chips"


There are a number of very serious cigar collectors who keep their cigars sealed. This is done to slow down air exchange, and thus slow down the aging process.

These BOTLs are planning on aging cigars for decades.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I guess it would probably be okay for someone who has a better vacuum sealer than mine. The one I have would simply compress the cigar into a tobacco plug!


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

I must say I don't get the vacuum sealing thing. For long term, like aging, my understanding is that the cigars give off some gases that then get used by the ferment process resulting in improved taste in the aged cigars. If you evacuate most of the air, I don't see how that is going to happen properly. Maybe someone has done a 10 yr. study and says it results in improved cigars vs. normal aging, but I've not seen that.
Even for short term shipping I don't see much benefit vs. a ziploc with a $1 boveda. That should keep things good for a couple of months. Creating a soft vacuum would make it difficult to get the correct humidity I would think. Plus a small hole in an imperfectly sealed bag could cause it to suck in dry air depending on where it gets shipped from.
Meat or something is a different matter since the juices are a liquid, not a vapour.


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

From my understanding, metal tubos need to be kept in a humidor. They aren't air tight. 

Glass tubos sealed in wax however, can be kept outside of a humidor as long as the temperature is good and there's no exposure to sunlight. If a glass tubo sealed in wax is truly air tight, a humidor will do nothing to it aside from holding temperature.

That being said, why not just store it in the humidor anyway? It's the safest way to go.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

This tubo, that I smoked yesterday, was kept in a humidor at 62% RH for the past decade or so:










It smoked very well:










It wasn't opened until it was smoked.


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

bpegler said:


> Gentlemen, let me just add that there seems to be a great deal of misinformation on this thread. Cigars, tubed or not, need to be kept in a humidor. We can differ about the perfect RH, but not the need for a constant humidity.


What he said!

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I guess it would probably be okay for someone who has a better vacuum sealer than mine. The one I have would simply compress the cigar into a tobacco plug!


Glad you said this..as I read this all I could think about was the damage to the wrapper during compression...don't think I'm a player on the vac seal..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Glad you said this..as I read this all I could think about was the damage to the wrapper during compression...don't think I'm a player on the vac seal..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I vacuum sealed some pipe tobacco, it's one of the special release holiday blends that comes in an unsealed fancy tin, anyway I save this blend for the holidays and I didn't want it to age or lose any of the flavors. The VS makes a nice little brick out of it!


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

I just received my first box of tubed cigars, metal tubes. I have read all through this thread and I plan to keep the whole box in the humidor. My question is would you keep the tubes sealed or take the caps off all the tubes? I had rather not remove the cigars from the tubes but not sure about the caps.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Thig said:


> I just received my first box of tubed cigars, metal tubes. I have read all through this thread and I plan to keep the whole box in the humidor. My question is would you keep the tubes sealed or take the caps off all the tubes? I had rather not remove the cigars from the tubes but not sure about the caps.


I keep any tubos I have cap on and in the box with no negative impact on the sticks at all. That said unscrewing the caps would not be harmful. It would provide a bit more air flow with no cap but either way is most likely personal preference IMHO


----------



## 1neeto (Jul 26, 2017)

I remove them off the tube if I plan to long term/age. Plus those tubes take quite some room in the humi.


----------

